# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Homemade Survival Stove

## ride_gnu

Saw this on youtube, and was wondering if any of you folks had your own systems that you found to work well.  I like the ideas of being able to use your stove to carry stuff as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ipN...eature=channel

----------


## MCBushbaby

hehe, you and I are both checking out this guy's videos huh?
Yea the Heineken pot system has been around for a long time and it certainly is lightweight and compact.  However it is very fragile so it wouldn't be a survival stove unless you have access to new 24oz cans every month or so.

My cooking system consists of a Snow Peak Trek 900(ml), 12oz Minwax Wood Filler hobo stove, insulated cup off my Stanley thermos, scrub pad, mini Bic lighter, char cloth and some Vaseline cotton in a tiny ziplock, cotton handkerchief, and a Taco Bell spork.  Except for the spork, everything nests neatly inside each other. I haven't had a chance to weigh it but I am no longer concerned with carrying fuel, alcohol or otherwise.  I was looking at the army's canteen/stove system but when I found the 12 Minwax can fit PERFECTLY inside the SP900, I gave up on that.  Wonderful system.  And if I want to use an alcohol or tea light stove, the minwax is a great multipurpose pot stand/windscreen.  EDIT:  by the way, I cut the minwax so it can be used on swampy ground up to an inch of standing water.  Works in snow, rain, or muck... something the amry stove didn't have without modification or some specialized third-party equipment.

----------


## doug1980

> hehe, you and I are both checking out this guy's videos huh?
> Yea the Heineken pot system has been around for a long time and it certainly is lightweight and compact.  However it is very fragile so it wouldn't be a survival stove unless you have access to new 24oz cans every month or so.
> 
> My cooking system consists of a Snow Peak Trek 900(ml), 12oz Minwax Wood Filler hobo stove, insulated cup off my Stanley thermos, scrub pad, mini Bic lighter, char cloth and some Vaseline cotton in a tiny ziplock, cotton handkerchief, and a Taco Bell spork.  Except for the spork, everything nests neatly inside each other. I haven't had a chance to weigh it but I am no longer concerned with carrying fuel, alcohol or otherwise.  I was looking at the army's canteen/stove system but when I found the 12 Minwax can fit PERFECTLY inside the SP900, I gave up on that.  Wonderful system.  And if I want to use an alcohol or tea light stove, the minwax is a great multipurpose pot stand/windscreen.  EDIT:  by the way, I cut the minwax so it can be used on swampy ground up to an inch of standing water.  Works in snow, rain, or muck... something the amry stove didn't have without modification or some specialized third-party equipment.


Hey Mitch you got any pictures of your setup?  Sounds really cool.

----------


## crashdive123

> Saw this on youtube, and was wondering if any of you folks had your own systems that you found to work well.  I like the ideas of being able to use your stove to carry stuff as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ipN...eature=channel


If you're intrested in the cooking pot, here are some instructions for one that Rick made.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=3847

----------


## BigB

I had been using an msr pocket rocket for a while, which worked well, but recently started making my own.  I first did the "pop can."  I was kind of surprised how well it worked.  Next I did the "altoid tin" which also works well but the flame isnt as direct.  I havent found something that works well as a pot stand yet.  I tried to bend a hanger as some had suggested but just couldnt seem to get it right.  One cool thing about the pop can is that it fits right in the stove part of my canteen/stove which is kinda handy.  Im very interested in some of those foldable wood stoves I have seen, but havent cracked down and bought one yet.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> I had been using an msr pocket rocket for a while, which worked well, but recently started making my own.  I first did the "pop can."  I was kind of surprised how well it worked.  Next I did the "altoid tin" which also works well but the flame isnt as direct.  I havent found something that works well as a pot stand yet.  I tried to bend a hanger as some had suggested but just couldnt seem to get it right.  One cool thing about the pop can is that it fits right in the stove part of my canteen/stove which is kinda handy.  Im very interested in some of those foldable wood stoves I have seen, but havent cracked down and bought one yet.


Are you talking about The Pocket Cooker, Theres a wrightup about it in Backwoodsman, This month, Vol 30 #1.  21oz with case. I think Im going to have to get one after reading the article.

----------


## FVR

I am making one right now.  It's a Bionicle can from one of my sons toys.  It came out of the fire nice and black, steel wooled and polished.  Soldered on a handle, now all I need to do is nip out the side to put in fuel.

My tin cup fits right on top of it, slides right on the lip.  I will be drilling holes around the top to let the heat escape.

I'll post pics when I'm done.

I was going to use it for a drinking and cooking Large cup, but not comfy with boiling water out of it.  First it leaked, so I soldered it.  Then she who knows everything showed me that her solder contains lead.  Just hate it when she who is always right, is right.

----------


## MCBushbaby

Yup, you ruined a perfectly good billy can by realizing something about something else.  Knowledge is a *****.  Doug, I'll get pictures up as soon as I can.

----------


## Badawg

I made an altoids tin stove that i stuffed with part of a 4" gauze sponge that had gotten wet in the roll and a small piece if 1/8" hardware cloth. It burns well but goes through the fuel quick. I found the folding sterno stove to make a good and sturdy stand. Mostly though I just use my XGK in it.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Badawg try using these materials.

"Dryer Altoids Stove"

ALCOHOL ONLY!!!

Actually you can make these out of any mint tin of any size. I like the little half size tins since they are about the size of an Esbit tab and fit on and in the Esbit stoves when folded.

Materials:
-mint tin
-perlite 
-aluminum screen door/window screen

1. Start with an Altoids tin.

2. On a piece of aluminum window screen, trace out the shape of the lower part of the tin on the screen and cut out the rectangle with scissors.

3. Sift out some perlite to get the larger chunks. A lifetime supply of perlite can be had at any garden center for a couple of bucks.

4. Fill the altoids tin with perlite a little "proud"...it will crunch down with the next step.

5. Place the window screen rectangle over the perlite and poke the window screen edges under the rolled edge of the tin to retain the perlite. Your stove is finished.

6. Optional.....I remove the lid to the tin so it will fit neatly in an esbit stove. Also makes the stove lighter. You can also leave the lid on and use it as a wind screen if you're cooking off the ground. Make sure all fuel is consumed before closing the lid.

I use a little plastic spring water bottle as my fuel bottle and find 3 capfuls burns plenty long for most meals. Also for shorter trips, a 4 oz. nose spray bottle with the internal straw removed makes a good fuel bottle. You can squirt fuel (Alcohol Only !!) right into the stove....un-lit, of course! You can even fill the stove to the brim and be ok. To simmer simply cover part of the screen with a bit of aluminum foil. Boil times are about the same as a soda can stove. Picture also shows a larger stove made from 1/2 a small tuna can, crimped over the screen.

Principle of operation: Alcohol 'wicks' up into the perlite for initial lighting. As the perlite/stove heats, alcohol reaches vapor pressure and accelerates through the screen to the flame. Looks like an Esbit tab on steroids when burning and if used in an Esbit stove, the height is perfect.

----------


## MCBushbaby

Well I can't find my mess kit, it might be out in the car.  Ok, sans-pictures, here's the instructions:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is a minwax can that fits perfectly inside the Snow Peak Trek 900 and is nearly as tall.  
Cut out the bottom using a P-51 or can opener.  Leave the rim, as this provides structural support.  
Cut a 1.5"x1.5" fuel port against the underside of the ring as well as some air vents around the top.
Invert the can.  Remove the lid.  
Cut a half dozen or so triangular air vents about an inch down from the lid's ring, leaving the bottom of each triangle intact with the can.  
Fold the cutout portions inward.  
Cut a piece of wire mesh to fit the inside of the can.  Invert the can.  
Insert the mesh so it sits on the folded in air vent pieces.  
Crimp against the side so the mesh is held tight.

Voila.  This is a classic "volcano hobo stove" but with a slight modification.  When the ground is wet or there is a risk of wildfire, reattach the lid to isolate the stove.  The wire mesh is to support the solid coals and fuel while the air vents underneath provide upward draft.  When ash gets small enough, it will drop through the mesh (which is why you don't use super fine mesh.  1/8-1/4" works well), preventing ash clog.

I wanted a stove base/support/windscreen that would be tough, yet somewhat lightweight, and able to withstand various elements.  I raised the bottommost air vents 3/4" so I can rent it in standing water without worrying about the coals.  This also works well in snow, however you may want to set it on a pie tin to prevent it melting right to the ground.  It withstands a good dose of wind and doesn't require any "support pins" you see on wider hobo stove designs.  I'm confident my pot won't tip on this base.  Removable lid makes ash dispersal much easier.

And the whole mess kit package looks like this:

Scrub pad, baggie of tinder, mini Bic, folded aluminum foil (minimalist fry pan)
.|
\|/
Stanley Thermos cup
.|
\|/
Hobo stove
.|
\|/
cotton handkerchief
.|
\|/
SP900
.|
\|/
Mesh cinch sack

----------


## BigB

Runswithbeer, Yeah Im talking about the pocket cooker.  I really like the idea of no gas.  Only bad thing Ive heard about it is the amount of soot it leaves on pots.  If you get one, please let me know what you think of it. Thanks

----------


## Runs With Beer

> Runswithbeer, Yeah Im talking about the pocket cooker.  I really like the idea of no gas.  Only bad thing Ive heard about it is the amount of soot it leaves on pots.  If you get one, please let me know what you think of it. Thanks


Yea I will, Im going to try Have one Asap Will let you know what I think.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Ordered a Pocket Cooker today as soon as it comes in will let yall know how it works.

----------


## SARKY

Are you guys talking about the folding "Pocket Cooker" ? A black steel stove that Sportsmans Guide carries? If so I've had 3 for years and I love it. as far a soot goes, use dry hard wood and don't smother your fire. You will always get a little soot but so what.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> Are you guys talking about the folding "Pocket Cooker" ? A black steel stove that Sportsmans Guide carries? If so I've had 3 for years and I love it. as far a soot goes, use dry hard wood and don't smother your fire. You will always get a little soot but so what.


Yea thats the one, Looking forward to trying it out,Im also working on a Homemade stove made out of a stainless spoon holder from Wallmart, $5.00.   Looks Like it is going to work, We will see.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like my sterno stove would work about the same as the pocket cooker.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> Looks like my sterno stove would work about the same as the pocket cooker.


I have no dought. I like the idea no a wood burner.

----------


## SARKY

What I would really like to see is a Pocket Cooker in Titanium! That would lighten it up by about 50%.

----------


## crashdive123

You got me thinking (dangerous, but it happens every now and then).  I'm going to cut a little hobo stove that I made from a coffee can in half so that it "folds" up small.  I suppose if I cut tabs and notches on the edges it would work.  I'll let you know how/if it does.

----------


## vthompson

I am new to the forum here, and I couldn't help but read some of your posts on here and I was wondering if any of you guy's have ever used a Kelly Kettle for boiling water or cooking on? My wife got me one for Christmas and I love it. What do you all think of them?

----------


## crashdive123

> I am new to the forum here, and I couldn't help but read some of your posts on here and I was wondering if any of you guy's have ever used a Kelly Kettle for boiling water or cooking on? My wife got me one for Christmas and I love it. What do you all think of them?


I had never hear of them.  If this http://www.kellykettle.com/ is what you're talking about, they look pretty slick.

----------


## Pal334

Now that does look slick. Can you share your experience with it?  Practical size, usage etc?  Seems to be a multi use tool.

----------


## vthompson

Yes, http://www.kellykettle.com. That is the correct website to go and check them out on. My wife got me one for Christmas s that we can use it when we go camping in the mountains this coming spring.
You should really go to the website and read about them because it explains it to you better than I could. I only now that they are neat and easy to use.
I have played with mine at the house here and it is  handy piece of equipment.

----------


## MCBushbaby

Indeed, they boil water in a jiffy!  But I'm weight and bulk-conscious so I take my pot and cook the old fashioned way  :Frown:

----------


## Runs With Beer

Ive never seen one before, Looks like it works great, Looks a little bulky?

----------


## Geronimo!

I recently made this hobo stove out of coat hangers and coffee cans. I like it for what it costs to create and operate. Plus it adds some extra space to my pack (I can fit food, cups, etc. in it.) 

Nothing to brag about, but it gets the job done.

----------


## skunkkiller

streno stove works great used mine today did a little snowshoing after about and hour stopped and had a nice hot cup of coffee . what i did is beened the wire that holds the can of streno straight and cut a piece of coffee can the size of he bottom put that in and make your fire . i use any wood that is handy but i dont care about the soot it just makes pan or pot heat more earn. i blacken all my cooking things like coffee pot or fry pan.

----------


## skunkkiller

the streno stove also folds flat so it doesnt take much room my pouch that i carry.

----------


## Gray Wolf

If you want a great little stove that's lightweight and folds up small, it's The Esbit Pocket Stove.
Runs on safe, efficient, non-toxic Esbit solid fuel. Compact, lightweight, fold-down, efficient cooking appliance. Plated tensile structured steel with designed air flow slits in the base to provide a stronger flame. Supporting side projections help direct heat and can be adjusted to stabilize pots or cups. 3 in. x 4 in. x .75 in. Wt. 3.75 oz.  Comes with 6 -.5 oz. solid fuel tablets. Safe to use even in your car, with the windows up! Cost $9.95. Box of extra Esbit Solid Fuel Tablets 12 tablets for $5. Each tablet burns @ 1400 degrees F of intense heat, providing 12 to 15 minutes usable burn time per cube. Again those are non toxic. Does not liquefy when burning, and leaves no ash residue; burns efficiently even at high altitudes. One cube will bring 1 pint of water to a rolling boil in less than 8 minutes. I own 3 and use them a lot. There's even a simple mod here that makes them more efficient.  Which I've done.
http://www.backpacking.net/makegear/...bit/index.html

Look in Ricks signature, he carries them.

----------


## skunkkiller

the streno stove can still be used with streno just dont put the bottom in and it is also safe to use in my truck.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Yes, http://www.kellykettle.com. That is the correct website to go and check them out on. My wife got me one for Christmas s that we can use it when we go camping in the mountains this coming spring.
> You should really go to the website and read about them because it explains it to you better than I could. I only now that they are neat and easy to use.
> I have played with mine at the house here and it is handy piece of equipment.


I'm very interested in this stove, much different design than most.  My only concern is the oxidizing of the aluminum inside of the water tank.  I've had this problem with other aluminum cookware.  Let us know how it holds up.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I agree PGV, That's why I like the Copper Thermette. I find other pluses too. Check it out:
http://www.thermette.com/

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> I agree PGV, That's why I like the Copper Thermette. I find other pluses too. Check it out:
> http://www.thermette.com/


It looks really good.  I believe the copper may be a better way to go.  I'm going to order one and check it out.  I'll give a review after I use it a bit.  Thanks.

----------


## SARKY

you can also use trioxane tab in the esbit stove as well. I've had mine about 25 years (god has it really been that long!). I think I'll try making a set of those wind breaks for mine. Thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

Here's my Esbit and Esbit knock off.  the knock off uses Triox tabs.  I used aluminum foil for a wind screen that worked pretty good.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

